# Altbierland Never, FLORIDA FOREVER!!!!!



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*We The People of Florida Proclaim our Independence!!!!!!!!!*

Shoot

03043490000040269446

Shot

*Fire For Effect!!!!!!!*

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG Ron, hit him hard.



ALTBIERLAND is going down LOL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> WTG Ron, hit him hard.
> 
> ALTBIERLAND is going down LOL


Just wait and see!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is just the beginning!!!!!!! :gn

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Just wait and see!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is just the beginning!!!!!!! :gn
> 
> Ron


Humph, is itstim still down there. Where is my liason to quell this uprising?

One assassination attempt will do no harm. Nothing you do will tarnish the fact that I TOTALLY OWN3D FLORIDA. and it will forever be known as Altbierland. And real soon, another state will also become mine, so simple really, it is almost scary.

Viva La Altbier!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

:gn 0703 8555 7490 9495 8363 :gn

*"The eyes of the world are upon you. The hopes and prayers of liberty-loving people everywhere march with you."* 
~ General Dwight D Eisenhower ~


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Uh-oh.....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

0304 1560 0002 7192 5672 :hn the tyrant.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

KaBoom!

:gn 0400 5277 2100 3001 5223


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Range: 762 mi.
Elevation: 74 deg.
Bearing: Lat. 373454N, Lon. 0772856W

FIRE!

0305 0830 0002 5933 0298


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

altbier said:


> One assassination attempt will do no harm. Nothing you do will tarnish the fact that I TOTALLY OWN3D FLORIDA. and it will forever be known as Altbierland. And real soon, another state will also become mine, so simple really, it is almost scary.
> 
> Viva La Altbier!


Looks like a revolt King George! :r

Off with his head, gentlemen!

:ms NCRM


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

03050830000338540198 :gn 

Fire for effect, Aye


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

That's 6 and counting heading to Altbeir's hidden lair.

this is going to be good 

Full out WAR!!!!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

News from Altbierlands President:

It appears we are running with only a 60% approval rating in Altbierland.

I hearby announce the firing of Itstim, the Altbierland Security Advisor. A replacement will be announce shortly/ Itstim appears to be missing, but non the less, he is out.

Secondly, I have established a blockade around Florida, so no more commerce can enter or leave without correct papers. And if you think you can get around it, I have family memeber who were blockade runners, so have read their books and I know all the tricks.









It is our hope to quell these uprisers before the Christmas Holiday, and have peace in the land. Altbier will be making a personal visit around new years.

All Altbierlandians can report suspicious activities directly to Altbier himself. Rewards will be handsome for any correct tips.

LET THEM DRINK BEER!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Looks like a revolt King George!
> 
> Off with his head, gentlemen!
> 
> :ms NCRM


It seems that Florida is revolting against the Tyrant. 
Off with his head ???? What Would Alice Do???









CBF


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> News from Altbierlands President:
> 
> It appears we are running with only a 60% approval rating in Altbierland.


You should wait until the polls close before claiming 60% approval. This is only the one wave......I don't think we will need anymore battles to gain our independence.

Ron


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

altbier said:


> News from Altbierlands President:
> 
> *All Altbierlandians can report suspicious activities directly to Altbier himself. Rewards will be handsome for any correct tips*.
> 
> LET THEM DRINK BEER!


 Oh misguided would be usurper of power, I did indeed see suspicious activity at the post office today. There was a tall dark swarthy gentleman  there submitting a package for delivery to Richmond, VA. He was handling it very gingerly as if afraid it might go off right there. He had a wry grin on his face and a fanatical gleam in his eye has he handed the ord.....I mean package over to the postal authorities. As I....I mean *he* left I could hear deranged laughter and yelling of the words altbierland never, *FLORIDA FOREVER* I know for a fact this is correct suspicious activity so please send my handsome reward before you are deposed please.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

opusxox said:


> so please send my handsome reward before you are deposed please.


He'd better hurry. he's not long for this world. :gn


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Reinforcements have arrived to fire another salvo...down with the despot, Tyrant King George!!! The Republic of New Florida forever!!!

d/c #0480 5216 6520 0701 7758

PS - Anybody got a spare 1000 credits so I can make my title "New Florida Forever!"?


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> PS - Anybody got a spare 1000 credits so I can make my title "New Florida Forever!"?


If you find someone, have 'em send about 800 credits my way (for a title change).


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

altbier said:


>


Hey Altbier.. can ya hook me up with the cute blonde?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hey Altbier.. can ya hook me up with the cute blonde?


Get in line!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

So, did everyone get their salvo's launched? 

And by the way... I took notice that those girls in the pictures (above)... they have some really BIG.... beers!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hey Altbier.. can ya hook me up with the cute blonde?


I like the third one back that is actually drinking her beer beter than the blonde. :al


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

altbier said:


> News from Altbierlands President:
> 
> It appears we are running with only a 60% approval rating in Altbierland.
> 
> ...


I don't even remember being hired as the Altbierland Security Advisor...now I am fired?? Wow, I really need to stop drinking tequila!

BTW, I am back in Virginia (aka Altbierland) and it is getting noisy with all of the bombing going on in Richmond. Hopefully there will be peace soon in our land!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Here comes the pain, 

Down with the tyrant!!! Opening Salvo coming to Richmond..........George I will take your unconditional surrender anytime you are ready.

This is fargin' war!

ATL


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Here comes the pain,
> 
> Down with the tyrant!!! Opening Salvo coming to Richmond..........George I will take your unconditional surrender anytime you are ready.
> 
> ...


I admit, today I saw a huge box get delivered by UPS and the sender only put the name Ron on it, I got a little scared. Thin I saw it was the wrong state and realized it was the present I ordered for my daughter for Christmas.

So I still stand strong and unbruised. Viva la Altbier!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I like the third one back that is actually drinking her beer beter than the blonde.


I guess that makes you an eyebrow man???? :r










Sorry, we do not allow men with weird fetishes to live in Altbierland. You will be removed unless you change your weird desires.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

altbier said:


> I guess that makes you an eyebrow man???? :r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at that forehead, those high cheek bones, I tell you she is the gem of the three. I know it's hard to look past that cleavage but the third one back is a sleeper. Like Neo, she is the one.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Just look at that forehead, those high cheek bones, I tell you she is the gem of the three. I know it's hard to look past that cleavage but the third one back is a sleeper. Like Neo, she is the one.


Actually I like the one on the left where you can only see her hand. It looks like she has good form and really would know how to use it.


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I like the third one back that is actually drinking her beer beter than the blonde. :al


Beer? There was beer in that picture? Oh! Nevermind, my gaze was elsewhere. Whew... what a photo.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> Actually I like the one on the left where you can only see her hand. It looks like she has good form and really would know how to use it.


Verrrrryyy intersesting...and she is certainly clutching something in that left hand...but personally, the blonde gets my vote...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Verrrrryyy intersesting...and she is certainly clutching something in that left hand...but personally, the blonde gets my vote...


twas just a joke :r i love the blonde!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Breaking news:

We now have word that Nooner is flying ti Altbierland this weekend. Could this be the coup that makes Texas part of Altbierland?

More news as it happes!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> twas just a joke :r i love the blonde!


Now however would anyone have guessed you really like blondes...now let me see, I know I saw a picture of your other half around somewhere...and bring her to the National herf so all the ladies tagging along with us can have their own "no men allowed" herf...wouldn't you like to be a fly on the wall for something like that?


----------

